# 68w



## lampnyter (Nov 25, 2010)

Im currently an EMT-B and i am considering joining the army. My question is will ihave to take the Basic course all over again or can i skip it and go straight to the other courses.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Nov 25, 2010)

As long as your NREMT is still valid when you get to AIT you get to skip the EMT side and go to the company getting ready to start the whiskey side.  When I was at fort sam 2 yrs ago the EMT side was 7 wks.


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmm in not NREMT, im just state certified. Should i take the NREMT test? And what is AIT? I dont know any military terms as of now lol.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Nov 25, 2010)

AIT is Advanced Individual Training (medic school).  You go to Fort Sam in Tx. for medic training after you complet basic training.  And yes you should take the NREMT before going off to basic training.  They may let you challenge the NREMT but again they may not.  Just save your the pain and take the NREMT before you go.


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 25, 2010)

Also, do i need to be like "fit" to join 68W?


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2010)

lampnyter said:


> Also, do i need to be like "fit" to join 68W?



I'm sure Army will make you into whatever they need to you to be.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 25, 2010)

You need to be like " fit" to join the Army in general. The minute you hit your training company in basic you will be doing PT under the watchful loving care of a brown hat.  You don't have to be an olympic athlete by any means but the better you train before you get there the better off you'll be. I hit Ft. Sill in early May at 245lbs but passing tape. Left in August after 4 months of Field Artillery training at 210  lbs. You also need to be free from a large list of diseases and disabilities, asthma, heart conditions, major bone issues etc. . The best person to ask is your friendly local recruiter.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, I do not have current up to date information on ACASP! (Army Civilian Acquired Skills Program).  With this, if you have training from the civilian side, it can be used on the military side, also sometimes added bonus and Rank (up to SPC, pay grade e-4)

Most of the time there is a time requirement/experience portion that goes along with this.  Must be in good standing with NREMT.  Must have NREMT-B.  CPR.  And I believe there is something else but I do not recall what it is off the top of my head.

I am not a recruiter, so I do not have the current standards and regulations and blah blah blah that they have to know with putting new soldiers in.  But when you go talk to a recruiter ask about ACASP for 68w.   

If you have any questions please feel free to PM me on this.


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Luckily, there is a recruiter that is very close to where i live so i think ill go and talk to him. Hopefully me being an EMT will help out.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2010)

lampnyter said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Luckily, there is a recruiter that is very close to where i live so i think ill go and talk to him. Hopefully me being an EMT will help out.



It should, but you will need to obtain your NREMT before you paper work get submitted to MEPs.  Let us know what he says..


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

additional information on AIT down at FSHTX.  

This all depends on your recruiter, how you are processed and your paper work, THIS IS NOT A GUARANTEE on how it will be for you when you go to your AIT.  

There is a option that you can Test out of the complete 16 weeks of AIT.  You will have to take a few written tests and skills tests, if you pass all skills and written tests, than you can be back at your unit in two weeks.  If you fail a certain section, they will train you in the section and have you retest.  once you pass all sections you will be sent back to your unit as a qualified 68w.  If you fail to many sections, you will be required to enter a class and take the whole course.  

Now with this being said, I am still trying to get additional information on this for a new recruit that I am helping to join my unit.   Once I get additional information I will post it here


----------



## Combat_Medic (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm confused.  Are you saying people can "test out" of the whiskey side training?  I've never heard of anything like that.  I know you could "fast track" past the first 7 wks of training.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

Combat_Medic said:


> I'm confused.  Are you saying people can "test out" of the whiskey side training?  I've never heard of anything like that.  I know you could "fast track" past the first 7 wks of training.



Correct, according to our meps recruiter who does all of our 68w placements, Under the ACASP you can test our of the whiskey side also.  I am still trying to get more information on how this works.  He talked to the command down at FSHTX, and that was how it was explained to him.


----------



## reaper (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't see it. Even with Medic, you only skip the EMT portion. You still have to do combat training.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

reaper said:


> I don't see it. Even with Medic, you only skip the EMT portion. You still have to do combat training.



that's how I thought it was also, but I uess the rules or whatever are changing


----------



## reaper (Dec 12, 2010)

Let us know what you find. I would not trust a MEPS recruiter, to give the correct time of day.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 12, 2010)

he used to be my sgt and a 68w with me. So I tend to trust him a little more than the others. I am waiting on a call from my old lt who is down at sam right now. Once I get an official word I'll post it


----------



## Luno (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, having just left FSHTX aka JB San Antonio, in August, I'm pretty sure that you cannot test pass whiskey side with civilian certifications...  I do know that you can pass EMT side with a current NREMT-B/I/P, and you can also challenge the EMT side if you have a current state level license/cert, but not an NREMT.  That all being said, it would be interesting if they did change it to challenge the whiskey side...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 13, 2010)

Luno said:


> Yeah, having just left FSHTX aka JB San Antonio, in August, I'm pretty sure that you cannot test pass whiskey side with civilian certifications...  I do know that you can pass EMT side with a current NREMT-B/I/P, and you can also challenge the EMT side if you have a current state level license/cert, but not an NREMT.  That all being said, it would be interesting if they did change it to challenge the whiskey side...



That is what I am currently trying to find out.  If it is true that you test out of the whiskey side.


----------



## Afflixion (Dec 20, 2010)

Great that's all the Army needs is more inept medics roaming around if that is true. The army has already screwed up AIT by shortening the course and taking out rotations at BAMC all in an effort to get medics out quicker even though attrition rates are still extremely high I guess if they let any shmuck who does civilian EMS think he can do TEMS...


----------



## Phlipper (Dec 21, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> I'm sure Army will make you into whatever they need to you to be.



For better or worse.  

If you haven't already signed on the line, and if you think you might like to pursue it farther, as a career, when you ETS, give some thought to Navy Corpsman.  I'm all Army and I give the squids hell.  But my team leader is a former corpsman and I'd rather have him working my own AMI than some Paras I know.  Navy corpsmen assigned to combat units do everything from intubation to pushing all manner of drugs.  Their education appears to be the equivalent of civy Paramedic school.  Just an FYI.


----------

